# Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?



## Premi (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine nahezu unbefischte neue Penn Battle 2 3000. Nun war ich ungelogen 3-4 mal am Wasser mit der Rolle und mir ist dabei folgendes aufgefallen, ich weiß nicht so genau wie ich die Funktion benennen soll.

Nach dem Auswerfen kann man den Bügel per Hand zurückklappen, bei der Penn aber wohl auch indem man anfängt zu kurbeln, sollte der Bügel selber zurückklappen. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass das zurückklappen per Kurbel nicht immer funktioniert (weiteres Kurbeln nicht möglich) und der Bügel per Hand geschlossen werden muss.

Ist dies normal oder eine Fehlfunktion?


----------



## racoon (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Ist normal. Das liegt daran, dass Du den Bügel genau an dem Punkt aufgeklappt hast, an dem er auch zuklappt. Wenn der Bügel beim Kurbeln umklappen soll, dann soll er immer etwas 'Anlauf/Schwung' haben.

Aber am besten finde ich es eh, den Bügel per Hand umzuklappen, so vermeidet man die ein oder andere Perrücke.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Zuklappen von Hand schont vor allem die Rolle und ist daher zu bevorzugen. Je stärker der "Kubelwiderstand", desto vorteilhafter.

Falls der "Kurbelwiderstand" irgendwann durch Verschleiß etc. zu gering wird, ergeht es Dir evtl. wie dem Kollegen mit seiner Biomaster:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321164


----------



## Premi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Ok also scheint dies normal zu sein. Perrücken habe ich mit der Rolle gefühlt sehr viele was mich langsam echt nervt #q

Ich habe gestern mit einem 43gr Wobbler gefischt und musste 4-5 mal Perrücken beseitigen innerhalb von nicht mal zwei Stunden.


----------



## racoon (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Das kann am automatischen Umklappen des Bügels liegen. Dadurch liegt der erste Klang oft nicht sauber auf der Spule, sondern bildet eine Luftschlaufe. Beim manuellen Umklappen kannst Du das einfach kontrollieren bzw einfach mit der Umklapphand die Schnur sauber auflegen. Geht nach ein paar Würfen automatisch.


----------



## Yellow (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

@Premi
ich fische seit längeren mit der Sargus und der Battle I und das mit dem Bügel ist mir bei den Rollen noch nicht aufgefallen!!   
Mit den Perücken habe ich allerdings immer Probleme gehabt !!
Ich habe mehrmals am Tag Perücken gehabt und wusste nicht warum bis ich mal kein Fluocarbon mehr hatte und normale Mono für die ersten paar Meter genommen habe......und siehe da.....keine Perücken mehr!!   Keine Ahnung warum ...aber ich benutze seitdem kein Fluocarbon mehr!!

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## Premi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Ich werde es mal probieren. Muss eh das Werfen noch üben da sich der Wobbler immer überschlägt.

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der aufgezogenen Schnur. 

Meine Schnur fasst 180m/0,28mm. Ist es hier problematisch bei der Schnurwicklung wenn ich dort beispielsweise eine 0,18mm aufgezogen habe? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das die 3000er Rolle für viel zu dicke Schnur gedacht ist und ich dort viel zu dünne drauf habe.


----------



## Premi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*



Yellow schrieb:


> @Premi
> ich fische seit längeren mit der Sargus und der Battle I und das mit dem Bügel ist mir bei den Rollen noch nicht aufgefallen!!
> Mit den Perücken habe ich allerdings immer Probleme gehabt !!
> Ich habe mehrmals am Tag Perücken gehabt und wusste nicht warum bis ich mal kein Fluocarbon mehr hatte und normale Mono für die ersten paar Meter genommen habe......und siehe da.....keine Perücken mehr!!   Keine Ahnung warum ...aber ich benutze seitdem kein Fluocarbon mehr!!
> ...



Hallo Yellow,

ich hatte gestern Stahl drauf. War davor ein paar Wochen nicht mit der Rolle angeln. Aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal beobachten.


----------



## Premi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Das scheint vielleicht untergegangen zu sein im Thread. Deshalb meine Frage nochmal ob dies zu Problem führen kann:

Meine Schnur fasst 180m/0,28mm. Ist es hier problematisch bei der Schnurwicklung wenn ich dort beispielsweise eine 0,18mm aufgezogen habe? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das die 3000er Rolle für viel zu dicke Schnur gedacht ist und ich dort viel zu dünne drauf habe.


----------



## banzinator (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Moin,

ich Fische die Sargus II 3000 mit 0.12er. Fassung ist die selbe. Als die Schnur neu war gab es auch Perücken. Jetzt wo die Schnur eingeworfen ist habe ich keine Probleme mehr. 
Das Phänomen mit dem Bügel habe ich auch bei der Sargus genau wie bei der Slammer. Ist normal. 
Ich Klappe sowieso mit Hand zu.

Was fischt du für ne Schnur ?


----------



## t-dieter26 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Battle 2 sowieso Murks.Habe leider selber eine gekauft , weil ich die Slammer ganz gut fand und immer noch gut finde als Basis-Arbeitsgerät.Also Penn dachte ich....
Als Spinnrolle ist die Battle  für mich ungeeignet wegen der bekannten Perückenprobleme die ich nur bestätigen kann.
Fürs Meer (z.B. driften) finde ich die insgesamt auch nicht gut , weil nicht genügend wasserdicht.(hinten so ein unnützes Deko-Plastikteil wo Wasser reinkann)usw.
Nach drei Jahren und etlichen Bonitos usw ist meine jetzt sowieso auf , letztens sprang das Getriebe schon über... |uhoh: 
Also eine Battle werde ich mir sicher nicht mehr kaufen


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Battle 2 sowieso Murks.Habe leider selber eine gekauft , weil ich die Slammer ganz gut fand und immer noch gut finde als Basis-Arbeitsgerät.Also Penn dachte ich....



Die Battle ist genau wie die Sargus, Fierce und Co gar keine Penn, sonder war mal eine Pflueger Rolle. Die 2er Versionen sind gering modifizierte Varianten. Eigentlich nicht der Rede wert, was die da "verbessert" haben wollen.


----------



## banzinator (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Also ich finde die Sargus klasse für das Geld.
Habe 2 Stück als 3000 und 2500 und fische Sie wöchentlich in der Ostsee ohne Probleme.
Die Slammer ist ein Arbeitstier was sicherlich robuster ist.


----------



## Wollebre (2. November 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

meine Sargus 6000 nach fünf Einsätze in die Tonne gehaun. (Viermal Ostsee u. einmal Thailand)
Die Legierung des Getriebezahnrads ist viel zu weich. Das kleine Zahnrad auf der Getriebeachse, welches in das Exenterrad greift, war fast blank genudelt....

Mit den Spulen konnte einem Angelfreund wenigstens noch Freude bereitet werden:vik:

Gibt halt Rollen die nimmt man dankend als Geschenk und vertickert die noch am gleichen Tag bei Ebay.


----------



## Cormoraner (3. November 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Nur mal zur Info, das Getriebe der Battle ist das Selbe wie bei teurerer Conflict oder günstigerer Fierce. 
Superstabil und zeitlos mit einigen Messingteilen.

Bei den Rollen unterschieden sich lediglich Absützungen, Lagerung, Knobs, Bremssysteme, etc.


Wir haben selber gerade 2x Fierce da, die wir auf "Confierce" umrüsten (HT 100 System, mit Abstützung der Welle etc) - alles plug and play mit Originalteilen.

Da ich viel Penn fische und auch selber Penn Händler bin, viele Großfische damit fangen durfte und auch sonst megabegeistertet Penn Anhänger bin, kann ich die schlechten Erfahrungen mit der Battle nicht teilen.

Bin schon mega heiß auf die neue Slammer :vik:


ps: Die Sargus 8000 habe ich eine Zeit auf Wels gefischt, problemlos. Lediglich umgebaut auf HT100 Bremse.

Die Sargus 1000 oder 2000 z.B. aber hat es mir recht schnell zerstört bei heimischer Fischerei. Ich fische Penn nur noch ab 3000-4000er Größe.


----------



## Wollebre (4. November 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

so lange Penn die Exenter Getriebe nicht überarbeitet kaufe ich keine davon.
 Manko sind die Führung des Slides der zu viel Spiel hat und das Exenterrad ist nicht kugelgelagert (oder wenigstens in einer Metallbuchse) u. verschraubt, sondern steckt lose auf einem Zapfen. Der Abstand zwischen Slide Guide und Oberseite des Slides hat fast immer zu viel Spiel. Beim Anschlag, Drill oder Einkurbeln kommt dadurch zu starker Druck auf die andere Seite des Slides. Meist ist dadurch die Lauffläche im Gehäuse schon nach kurzer Zeit blank gescheuert... Auch kann sich das Exenterrad durch Reibung runter arbeiten (Alu ist halt sehr weich) und schleift auf dem Gehäuse. Mangelnde Getriebejustierung und resultierende starke Schleifspuren selbst in einer sehr hochpreisigen Rolle gesehen. Bericht mit Bilder geht direkt an Pure Fishing.
 Wenn keine Reaktion erfolgt kann darüber immer noch im Board geschrieben werden.

 Muss sagen das machen andere besser. So ist z.B. der Slide ist mit einer Führungsstange gegen seitliche Verwindung gesichert. Vor gut zwei Jahre mehrere Saragosa für eine Fishing Lodge auf den Malediven für den Ersteinsatz vorbereitet. Nach knapp über zwei Jahre, bei fast täglichem Einsatz, kurbelten die 10 Rollen wie am ersten Tag!
 Keinerlei Schleifspuren an Getriebeteile und Gehäuse. Ohne das es den Preisrahmen sprengt können so oder ähnlich auch preiswerte Rollen ausgestattet werden. 

 Anbei ein Bild vom Gehäuse meiner Sargus 6000.

 Vor zwei Jahre hatte ich eine 8000er Testrolle eines Herstellers. Selbst nach Fetten waren Schleifgeräusche zu hören. Fest gestellt das das Spiel zwischen Slide/Slide Guide zu weit war = unter Belastung Druck auf das Gehäuse. Den Slide Guide abgeschraubt und die Auflagefläche im Gehäuse mit einem Dremel zehntel für zehntel Millimeter runter geschliffen. Zwischendurch immer wieder das Spiel kontrolliert. Das so lange bis praktisch kein Spiel mehr vorhanden war. Während eines Urlaubs in Asien die Rolle beim Jiggen und Poppern hart ran genommen. Wieder zu Hause alles kontrolliert und es gab keine Schleifspuren im Gehäuse, auch hatte sich das Kurbelgeräusch nicht verschlechtert. War eine Rolle die um die im Handel um 130 € kostet. 
 Somit ist festzustellen das die Lebensdauer einer Rolle hauptursächlich von der Getriebekonstruktion, -justierung und verwendete Komponenten abhängig ist. Wie die asiatischen Hersteller zu arbeiten haben ist Vorgabe des jeweiligen Auftraggebers (haben in D keine Hersteller mehr).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

So siehst aus, haste schön beschrieben! #6

bin mal bärig gespannt, ob Purefishing auf deinen Bericht mit Bildern reagiert.


----------



## Cormoraner (5. November 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht- das schockiert mich und gleichzeitig frage ich mich, wieso meine Penn Rollen bislang verschont geblieben sind? 

Das Getriebe macht bei den großen Rollen (zumindestens bei der Wallerfischerei) eher selten Probleme. Verschleiss schleicht sich bei mir langsam bei den Schnurfangbügel-Mechanismus ein - ansonsten butterweich nach vielen Großfischen. Die Spinnrollen laufen weiterhin wie am ersten Tag.

Wie wäre es mit passenden Shims zum Unterlegen bzw minimieren des Spiels? Auch könnte man sich passende Distanzen drehen? 
Da können wir gerne mal rumprobieren - bin für alles offen - Prototypen kann ich fertigen #h

Wegen der Anfrage zur PureFishing. Ich denke da wirst du keine oder nur begrenzt zufriedenstellende Antworten bekommen - die Jungs sind nicht gerade bekannt für ihren guten Service, leider.


----------



## Yellow (15. November 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

...hmm die Berichte über Penn Rollen geben mir etwas zu denken!!     Ich selber fische mit der Sargus I und der Battle I Serie 3000 und 4000 und habe noch keine Probleme mit denen gehabt!!   Vielleicht beanspruche ich die Rollen auch nicht so oder habe sie nicht ganz so oft im Einsatz wie die anderen hier.
Ich selber werde aber sicher bei Penn bleiben!
So schlecht können sie nun auch nicht sein da sie auch gebraucht recht hoch gehandelt werden!!

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## Windelwilli (15. November 2016)

*AW: Penn Battle II - Funktion fehlerhaft?*

Siehst du, und meine 4000er Atlantis ist die beste Rolle, die ich je hatte. 
Läuft seit Jahren wie am ersten Tag und hat mittlerweile ihr viertes Jahr Hardcore-Norwegen hinter sich. Schade, das sie nicht mehr gebaut wird.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G525-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------

